# DMX Candles?



## Drusius (Sep 11, 2017)

This must have been discussed at some point but I can't seem to find a thread.

Anyone have experience or suggestions for LED, DMX controllable candles? I have several shows in my current season that could make use of them.

Thanks for any and all suggestions!


----------



## Taniith (Sep 11, 2017)

City Theatrical has an LED version of their candles, and they say you can plug their power bricks into a dimmer... which isn't quite direct DMX control, but close: http://www.citytheatrical.com/Produ...ed-?dept=e71ecae2-cd2e-49f8-9565-f6a61de65f48


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 11, 2017)

Drusius said:


> This must have been discussed at some point but I can't seem to find a thread.
> 
> Anyone have experience or suggestions for LED, DMX controllable candles? I have several shows in my current season that could make use of them.
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions!


@Drusius Dimmer plus dummy load plus most anybody's electric candles.
How much dummy load is somewhat dependent upon your dimmer. I had racks of Strand CD80's that worked well with 6 Watt 6S120 6 Watt 120 Volt candelabra based lamps for dummy loads. At the other end of the dummy load scale is a 500 Watt fresnel back stage in a corner or out in a stairwell.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Harrison Hohnholt (Sep 12, 2017)

Continuing with what @Taniith said, you can use our candles with the 5742M Qolorflex 4x2.5A Wireless dimmer. http://www.citytheatrical.com/docs/...37737afbb8396b949d71ff00001a956a.pdf?sfvrsn=0 That is the tech bulletin on how it is done. If you have any questions just give us a call.


----------



## RC4Wireless (Sep 12, 2017)

Below is a short video showing how to wirelessly dim LED flicker candles. The focus here is on very low cost 3V candles, but the same technique will work with any candle device. For a 9V candle, you can run both the dimmer and the candle with a 9V battery. It's best to use something larger than a little rectangular 9V battery; a pack of AAA batteries is a little bit larger but delivers a much longer running time.
http://rc4.info/knowledge-base/smoothly-dim-a-low-cost-flicker-candle/


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 12, 2017)

Drusius said:


> This must have been discussed at some point but I can't seem to find a thread.
> 
> Anyone have experience or suggestions for LED, DMX controllable candles? I have several shows in my current season that could make use of them.
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions!



You could possibly buy electric candles like these: https://factorydirectcraft.com/cata...J7iDt1arpJGc9yLOU3Rludor5o74Q1G4aArkZEALw_wcB

Then plug them into a inexpensive dimmer like this: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...v8dXDOUEmsqGvAT6fh_ayVXAHVEJac-QaAm2HEALw_wcB

Our church uses these for our baptism and communion services


----------

